# nacimiento navideño



## clm2206

Hola

Quisiera saber cómo se dice "Nacimiento" cuando uno se refiere al típico conjunto de figurines (generalmente en cerámica) que representan el nacimiento de Jesús, generalmente compuesto por Jesús, María, José, el burro y la vaca.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## claudine2006

Se dice Natività.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Creo que es Natività 

Simona


----------



## clm2206

Gracias a ambos, presepio ¿se utiliza también?


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Presepio o presepe, si 

Simona


----------



## clm2206

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Necsus

Presepio o presepe. Natività es lo que se representa (el nacimiento de Jesús).


----------



## claudine2006

Natività se usa para indicar el grupo restringido de Jesús, la Virgen, José, el burro y la vaca.
Presepe (presepio es menos común, es un término más antiguo) se usa para indicar el belén (pastores y corderos incluídos).


----------



## clm2206

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Natività se usa para indicar el grupo restringido de Jesús, la Virgen, José, el burro y la vaca.
> Presepe (presepio es menos común, es un término más antiguo) se usa para indicar el belén (pastores y corderos incluídos).



Vaya ¿así de específica es la diferencia?

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Neuromante

Lo que explica Claudine es correcto. Pasa lo mismo en español: Natividad, para el grupo reducido, pesebre o portal de Belén para el grupo con ángel, pastores y Reyes Magos (Aquí pusieron uno con Santa Claus a medio degollar por uno de los reyes magos, tuvo mucho éxito entre los padres escandalizados y los niños traumatizados) y Belén, que ya incluye a todo el pueblo, el palacio de Herodes etc, y que se construyen también en Nápoles.



Una cosa:
No es una vaca, es un buey. Corrígelo en el catálogo o vas a dar mala imagen de la empresa.


----------



## annapo

ciao clm2206!
La natività è una rappresentazione (pittorica o scultorea) della nascita di Gesù, nel presepio (o presepe) oltre alla Sacra Famiglia (Gesù, Maria e Giuseppe e gli eventuali bue e asinello, in una grotta o in una stalla, a seconda delle diverse letture tradizionali) trovano posto anche personaggi minori: l'angelo, la stella cometa, i pastori  venuti ad adorare Gesù con le loro bestie, i Re Magi, e una serie di altre figure popolari (il pescivendolo, la lavandaia ecc). Queste rappresentazioni "allargate" non facevano parte della tradizione originaria cristiana e si diffusero a partire dal XIII secolo.


ciao
Anna


----------



## 0scar

Según el DRAE _pesebre_ y _nacimiento_ son la misma cosa.
El DRAE no dice que _natividad _es sinónimo de_ nacimiento. _No aclara que signifique _pesebre_. Acá se usa _pesebre_ solamente.


----------



## annapo

In spagnolo non saprei se siano sinonimi o no, in italiano c'è in realtà una differenza: la natività è la rappresentazione della nascita di Gesù, ristretta alla sacra famiglia o addirittura solo alla Vergine e al bambino, ed è presente in raffigurazioni artistiche molto antiche: persino nei dipinti dei primi secoli della cristianità. Inoltre, fa parte anche della tradizione pittorica delle chiese d'oriente (icone con madonna adorante). Il presepio fu invece inventato da San Francesco d'Assisi, nel XIII secolo, come rappresentazione vivente, e da lì in avanti nacque una tradizione scultorea in legno, pietra, ceramica ecc.. che tutt'ora esiste in varie zone d'italia...


----------



## abbott

Nel Messico c'è anche una differenza tra la "natividad" ed "pesebre" come annapo ha detto.


----------



## Il_colosso

pues yo creo que mas o menos lo han solucionado por lo que la frase entera seria algo como "presepre di natale" no?


----------

